# Baby is having a bad reaction to Lepto vaccine --help please I'm afraid!



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Baby had the lepto vaccine today & about 1 hour later has become lethargic, shivering, refusing food & a temp of 100.4 F . He looks depressed and just lays there & won't stand up. I have him bundled up in a coat & with a fleece blanket over him he is laying on my lap shivering & not moving. He does open his eyes if I talk to him. 

I'm so afraid & I feel guilty because I have heard a lot said against vaccination for certain things & I don't want to over vaccinate. Some holistic vets frown upon vaccines such as lepto & lyme. My current vet is not Holistic & is mainstream, he really scared me into getting this lepto vaccine by telling me if Baby didn't get the vaccine & he coaght lepto his organs could shut down. Although I really want to, I haven't been able yet to go see a holistic vet yet but we plan to in the future. I just read an article that said the lepto vaccine can cause Kidney & liver failure, Pancreatitis, cancer, auto immune disease etc. The article said that the drug companies which make the vaccine can't even prove that it provides immunity to leptospirosis. The article said it is better to just treat the lepto with antibiotics if your dog should contract the disease by not being vaccinated. I am so afraid. I am afraid Baby could get sick or die. We are keeping a close eye on him & calling the vet first thing in the a.m.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. Did you call the vet right away? You need to talk to them since the Baby's having a reaction. You have to see if he needs to have fluids or antihistamine or anything to counteract the reaction. We never do Lepto. I opted out of doing it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, please call the vet. We don't do that vaccine either.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it sounds like baby is having a serious reaction, please take him to an ER right away, I would not wait until morning, they can give him antihistamines to reduce the the stress of the reaction. Son't blame yourself. You never know what they might react to.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure hope that you were able to see a Vet ASAP and hope that Baby is doing better. We also do not have our Dogs get the Lepto Vaccine.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG, Sandy, I guess you have had some good advise. I am just a mess.Baby HAS to be okay.He just has to be okay.He WILL be fine. He WILL be fine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandy, do you have an ER nearby? I think you really have to get Baby help tonight. 

Do you have a FB account? I am thinking if you do not have an ER nearby someone might be able to help find an ER close by that you do not know about.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Damned stupid vets.Lepto is not only useless, it is dangerous. But,don't worry, Baby will be okay. I know you are scared out of your mind, but,trust me, I promise you Baby will recover. Never do lepto again. He will be okay....I promise.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness I hate reading this tonight!!!! I do hope baby is ok!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I also hope you've at least contacted an emergency vet!

None of my dogs have had a reaction to the vaccine, but fortunately my vets are a 24 hour facility so I could scoot them in there if they did. If your vets are not 24 hour, please please contact an emergency vet. I don't know what they would recommend.

I had one dog that actually did get the disease leptospirosis, and she was the only one of my dogs that was not vaccinated for the disease, so I would not say it is useless. It is a very serious disease and also it can be transmitted to humans.

Sending lots of vibes for your little one! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I am pretty sure that Red Hook is a 24/7 Vet Hospital that should be able to help you if you're in an area near one of their facilities in NJ.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Take a deep breath and take Baby to the vets, Lord be with little Baby


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this.. any updates?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree w/the post above---and did vaccinate initially in Athens due to the huge rat population & the advise of my vet there who was well informed on lepto in our area. She also knew Lisi was allergic to lots of stuff---and we did have to give her a shot after the lepto vaccine to reverse it due to her reaction. It was not to Lepto but to the adjuvants in the vaccine (which we later proved by several reactions to other vaccines). So my advice is to listen carefully to your vet (if you trust them) & work with them the best you can. 
I would not hesitate to get to an ER immediately---not only are there initial ramifications but long term ones as well. Lisi developed an immune mediated syndrome which caused her to lose her ear flaps as a result of vaccinosis. At least that is what is believed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

At Odds With Your Vet Over More Vaccinations

Great video by Dr. Will---he is holistic vet in Austin, TX that recommended TFactor for Lisi. I have had her & Kitzi on it for about a year or more.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Baby is OK


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now and praying Baby is better this morning.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back to see how things are for the 2 of you???:grouphug::Waiting:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping everything is better this morning. I also stopped giving the lepto vaccine; Tessa's ALT was elevated a few weeks after her last one and I believe that was the cause. As others have said, it's only effective against 4 of the many strains of lepto, and the last outbreak here in my area was from a strain not included in the vaccine, so why bother?

I hope Baby is feeling better this morning!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! It's so frightening when our fluffs have a bad reaction. I'll be praying that everything's OK.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry! I would never give that vaccine to a Maltese..I hate how some vets bully people into getting unnecessary vaccines!:angry: My former vet tried to bully me, and that is why I left. I now have a holistic vet that supports my decision not to vaccinate for rabies..I learned that their techs are vaccinated, so I don't have to muzzle my pups when I bring them in... Baby needs medical attention ASAP...I hope he feels better soon and that you can find a better vet..keep us posted..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Checking into see how Baby is and you too? Thinking about you and hoping all is okay xoxox


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in -worried about baby.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Checking in also. I don't give the lepto either. 
Hoping all is well and Baby is feeling better today.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope Baby is OK this morning. You must be beside yourself. You can not blame yourself for what happened. Often we are given advise from professionals that may not be in our best interests.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just seeing this! I hope you took Baby to the vet and all is better today. Riley had reactions 
to vaccines when he was little. I do not give the leapt and titer for the others. Hugs and Prayers for you and Baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been checking in every couple of hours and was hoping we would see an update by now.

I pray that everything is okay and that you were able to see a vet last night.

Please let us know how you and Baby are doing. I am hoping to hear good news.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying Baby is better. Hugs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Sandy - sending prayers that Baby is better today. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just reading this...Sandy...please give us some good news! I hate that vets feel like they can bully us too, its time we stand up to them and look elsewhere if they try those shenanigans. My mom's Willow is going in for her rabies vaccination (thimeresol free) tomorrow and we're both a nervous wreck. We will wait at the vet for an hour afterwards just to make sure. I've been thru the worst, so I know how you're feeling. Hopefully you found a vet open last night and Baby is ok this morning.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Waiting to here that Baby is okay.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Update:*

Everyone, Thank you all so much for your prayers and kind concern about Baby, things are looking a little bit brighter :Sunny Smile:this morning & we are feeling cautiously optimistic. I'm sorry I didn't get back to you a little bit earlier this is the first chance I've had to post an update. Thank you all for checking in last night & today looking for updates about Baby's condition.

The emergency vet said to bring Baby home and keep a very close eye on him. He also said that any future Lepto vaccines should be given along with a cortizon injection to prevent this type of reaction from happening again. But I don't think there will be any 'future injections' of this type for Baby after this horrible experience. 

I stayed up all night & cat napped with Baby in my lap & let him sleep. I bundled him up and he stopped shaking. I gave him water while he lay there periodically which he did drink occasionally. This morning he is still wanting to rest a lot but he ate all of his breakfast & so far is keeping it down {hungry after refusing dinner last night} & kissed my hand for a while which seem like good signs. After he ate breakfast he walked himself into the office to his other bed there & went back to sleep which is his normal morning routine on most other days. He is not shivering any more but I still have his coat on him & have him covered with a light blanket. 


I'll be with him watching him & praying that he has a complete recovery & no bad repercussions from these nasty vaccines in the future. Baby could really use your prayers about that.The things that Sandi said about future repercussions of these vaccines scares me & hopefully nothing like that will happen. Thank you everyone who responded about Baby, I don't have the energy to reply to each one personally right now but I thank you all and am so happy that Baby is cared about by so many Aunties & Uncles. I will post again with any more updates. Thank you for your prayers :innocent: for Baby ! 
Love Sandy & Baby


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I"m so relieved, as I am sure everyone else who read this post is. Hugs to you and kisses to Baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandy, I am so happy all seems well. You may want to consider putting Baby on TF (Transfer Factor for canines) which you can google on line. It helps to balance the immune system. I wish I had known about it earlier. I know Dr. Wil Falconer recommends it highly. Google it. Do keep us up-dated as we will pray that all goes well. xoxo


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Thank Goodness!!! Thanks for the positive update, I'm so happy he's doing better. Generally reactions increase in severity once a dog has one, so do beware of ANY future vaccinations, not just that type. 

I have a bit of a problem with the vet's response of "administering coritzone" for future vaccines. I would do a lot of research before EVER vaccinating Baby again.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandy, thank you so much for the update. 

Thank goodness that Baby sounds better today. 

I hope you get caught up on some much needed rest today. I know though that you won't completely relax until you are assured that Baby has fully recovered.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Oh Thank Goodness!!! Thanks for the positive update, I'm so happy he's doing better. Generally reactions increase in severity once a dog has one, so do beware of ANY future vaccinations, not just that type.
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with the vet's response of "administering coritzone" for future vaccines. I would do a lot of research before EVER vaccinating Baby again.


I agree w/Lydia. Sue & I posted something on secondary reactions a long time ago. They can be very dangerous. Again, often it is the adjuvants or other additions to the vaccines that cause issues rather than the vaccine substance itself.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Oh Thank Goodness!!! Thanks for the positive update, I'm so happy he's doing better. Generally reactions increase in severity once a dog has one, so do beware of ANY future vaccinations, not just that type.
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with the vet's response of "administering coritzone" for future vaccines. I would do a lot of research before EVER vaccinating Baby again.


I agree totally with Lydia.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad that he is doing better. I know how worried you must have been. It is exhausting both for the pup and for us when they do not feel good.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy that Baby is improving. I can imagine how worried you were.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so glad he is doing well. I chose not to give Lepto because if they do get it it is treatable and mine aren't in any situations where they could get it anyway! Also since he does seem prone to reactions any other vaccinations should be broken up and not given a the same time.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Sandy,

I'm so glad that Baby is recovering from his reaction to the shot. I'm sure you must be exhausted, so try to get some rest. I think the fact that he ate breakfast is a great sign.

Fingers crossed that the improvement continues and he's better in no time.

Sending positive thoughts, as well as love, hugs and kisses:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad he is doing better. Keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wasn't able to get back to SM until now. For some reason SM on my phone doesn't always work. Won't even open at times. Relieved he's doing better. Yes I would say no more lepto vaccines. There are some areas where it's more common than others but I'd rather take my chances with odds of getting the disease than risk a reaction. And the whole idea of pretreating with something always bothers me. I became somewhat of an expert on food allergies and anaphylaxis (my son had them and I produced dozens of videos working with top allergists in the country) and they worry about pretreating because it can mask what could be the start of a very serious reaction. By masking the signs then you don't know you're in real danger until it's often too late to pull them out of it. I would think about titering for other shots down the road. Can't really get around rabies unless vet is willing to issue exemption and that's allowed in your state.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

So relieved Baby is feeling better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am just reading this post and am happy that Baby is doing better!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad baby is ok. I was so worried, Thank you Lord


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Wasn't able to get back to SM until now. For some reason SM on my phone doesn't always work. Won't even open at times. Relieved he's doing better. Yes I would say no more lepto vaccines. There are some areas where it's more common than others but I'd rather take my chances with odds of getting the disease than risk a reaction. And the whole idea of pretreating with something always bothers me. I became somewhat of an expert on food allergies and anaphylaxis (my son had them and I produced dozens of videos working with top allergists in the country) and they worry about pretreating because it can mask what could be the start of a very serious reaction. By masking the signs then you don't know you're in real danger until it's often too late to pull them out of it. I would think about titering for other shots down the road. Can't really get around rabies unless vet is willing to issue exemption and that's allowed in your state.


Sue, I was hoping you would jump in on this! Folks, listen up---this is a very studied, intelligent word. I, myself, have anaphylaxis reactions---esp. in the dental office & have had 3 close calls (1 in a hospital setting). I have never pre-treated Lisi who also has reactions---I would never take that chance. I want to know what is really going on so that early intervention is possible. I realize that some vets differ in opinion on this, but do your homework & feel that you are making the wisest call for your babies. That is the best we can do.:wub:


----------



## Miyuki1.. (Dec 30, 2015)

Glad he's doing better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checkin in on Baby this morning, he's in my prayers


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*It's Day 2 after Lepto vaccine bad reaction*

I just want to report that day 2 after his bad Lepto vaccine reaction Baby is almost 100% back to being his old self today :amen:! He is acting very normally now except maybe a little bit more sleepy than usual. It looks like we might be out of the woods for now, & hopefully FOREVER with no further reactions down the road days or even years from now.

I'm back to looking for a new & better vet close by to my area right now, my current one is very closed minded especially when I question the safety of vaccines.Soon we will also visit the famed Smith Ridge at least once for some advice even though it isn't exactly super close to us. I live in the northern part of New Jersey close to Manhattan if anyone can recommend a good quality vet for Baby we would love to hear about one. I'd rather not travel into the city on a regular basis if I can avoid it.
Thank you all for continued prayers!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Baby is so much better!
I'm on the other coast, so I have nobody to suggest. But I sincerely hope you find a good vet, one that you are comfortable with and who will discuss things with you and is not so closed off to listening to your concerns and different points of view. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord 

It's so frustrating to find a vet that will listen. I hope you find one
Please give Baby a kiss from auntie Paula :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear Baby is back to normal! I agree you need a new vet who will titer your Baby. When Riley was a puppy he had bad reactions to vaccines. I titer both of mine. If my vet had not agreed to that, I would have looked elsewhere even though I've had the same vet for over 20 years.


----------

